# AMR written exam for Socal



## EMSREDNECK (Jan 15, 2012)

Im sure this has been askedbut im going to ask again. I been an EMT since 06, Started in the field but went to a hospital for the duration of my career.I am taking AMR's written on tuesday in Rancho. What is the test consist of? What should I study and brush up on? Any AMR employees out there that want to give me the scoop? All info is greatly appreciated....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2012)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=22641

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=24481

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23252

Hope these help. When searching the site it's easiest to just go to google and type "site:emtlife.com whatever you're searching for" as the search function is a bit clunky.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 15, 2012)

Study everything. There are questions from trauma all the way to child birth.


----------



## Sergiogh12 (Jan 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Study everything. There are questions from trauma all the way to child birth.


Hey Desert Medic I have a quick question for you! So tomorrow ill be taking my entrance exam with AMR and I'm stressing out not sure on what material to cover above you mention that there were questions regarding trauma and child birth is there any specifics on what to look for ? is this a 120 question exam?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2017)

It's a paper test with 60-80 medical/trauma questions and then 60-80 personality questions. 

The questions cover every topic that is covered in EMT books.


----------



## Sergiogh12 (Jan 25, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It's a paper test with 60-80 medical/trauma questions and then 60-80 personality questions.
> 
> The questions cover every topic that is covered in EMT books.


Okay cool Thanks for the quick reply! I do have the app EMT review + and the jblearning EMT test prep are those the kind of questions on this exam?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sergiogh12 said:


> Okay cool Thanks for the quick reply! I do have the app EMT review + and the jblearning EMT test prep are those the kind of questions on this exam?


I have no idea on what kind of questions those site use/have. They are pretty standard EMT school type questions.


----------



## Sergiogh12 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sweet thanks for the info!


----------



## FK911 (Feb 27, 2017)

Perfect example of how corporate EMS is screwing up EMS 
EMS needs a national UNION.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2017)

FK911 said:


> Perfect example of how corporate EMS is screwing up EMS
> EMS needs a national UNION.


And what exactly would a union do that is relevant to this thread?


----------



## FK911 (Feb 27, 2017)

What is BLS test going to do that is relevant to a EMT basic doing in so cal. 
They have no scope of practice. 
They are not doing any first responder 911 runs
So
It's sounds time like a bunch of corporate  
It's convoluting and fragmenting EMS. 
A national union would move EMS to a national or even International standard governed by the WHO. Private ambulance companies do not run EMS. They say they are hurting for personnel and can't keep response times. 
Instead of testing put rigs on the road and run a 3 man crew and use that as an evaluation 
Remove the profit from corporate EMS. Focus on employees, represented and protected by unions and delivery of EMS to the community. 


To many local protocols and interference by corporate EMS. Furthermore it's a waste of time and money by both parties. 
Costing national healthcare dollars that could be used elsewhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2017)

FK911 said:


> What is BLS test going to do that is relevant to a EMT basic doing in so cal.
> They have no scope of practice.
> They are not doing any first responder 911 runs
> So
> ...


EMTs do have a scope of practice...

In some area they are doing 911 calls (maybe not AMR but in other areas). In the event of a MCI a BLS crew will be utilized. In the event there are no ALS units available a BLS unit will be utilized. 

Why not weed out the subpar providers who can not pass a very simple test? Due to the amount of medics that we needed and the amount of medics who tested with us and failed my company took away the written test and let's just say you can easily see what employees did not take the test. 

The majority of healthcare is private wo why not EMS? Should we increase taxes to the public who will probably use our service 10 times in their life or the people or who use our service 10 times a week? I don't want my taxes going up for a service I will probably not need very often at all. 

If you make a national protocol that all providers must follow, that is going to create issues in a lot of places. Alaska needs a different set of protocols than Brooklyn, New York. LA, CA needs a different set of protocols than middle of no where, CA. 

All of the EMS unions in SoCal are crap and do absolutely nothing for their providers. I am a 2 year medic for a non-union company. I have a friend that is a 2 year medic for the same company that is union. In the past 5 years he has not gotten a raise and has super strict prolicies with a union that does nothing and charges them biased on how much you make (so a 10 year medic pays more into the union than a 1 year medic with no change in what the union does). They have tried to vote the union out but the union will group them together with a different company they also cover so they are unable to get the % needed. 

Here I am with no union, no union dues, have been getting 4% raises ever since I started with the company, policies are no where near strict. 

Also, my company does not set protocols. My county EMS agency does. My company has tried to push for better protocols with the fire unions fighting back.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 27, 2017)

FK911 said:


> What is BLS test going to do that is relevant to a EMT basic doing in so cal.
> They have no scope of practice.
> They are not doing any first responder 911 runs
> So
> ...



So what you're saying is to hire every Tom, Richard, and Harry who possess a EMT card without testing for basic competency? You must be absolutely out of your mind. EMT's do have a scope of practice that require some sort of clinical judgement. Like for example, do I drop in this OPA for the dude that has oral trauma? Just because you're not in the 911 system doesn't necessarily mean that you won't have to preform CPR or drop some sort of BLS airway. Hell, some places in CA allow EMT's to inset King airways. Are you implying that a company hire someone who doesn't possess the skill and knowledge to do such a procedure? 

What good is a national EMS union going to do? This just sounds like some self promotion BS. While I'm a non union employee I know plenty of EMS union workers that aren't fans. Super strict policies and self interests for the union seems to be the norm. I don't know if you've been following the whole San Bernardino county fire dept. union fiasco. Just a piss poor attempt to run AMR out of an area so they can move in and run EMS. Granted, not all unions are bad, but from my experience EMS unions are just no. 

National protocols? Really? You are aware that like Desert has said not every place is the same. You can go 8 hours from So CAL to the central valley to somewhat Nor CAL and find that every system you drive through needs a different set of protocols. Why you may ask? Say you start in LA and travel north. LA is a pretty densely populated area with a hospital almost on every corner. Go north to Kern Co and your nearest hospital could be hours away depending on where you're at. Same with Tulare Co., Fresno Co., Mariposa, Merced, Madera, all the way to Sacramento. You will have a variance in populous and hospital density and this is just one state! How will a national protocol work when you have such a variance in just one state? It just won't. 

The majority of EMS workers are private. Why do away with the majority of a service? Go with a county service and ultimately raise taxes to fund the county service. Don't think that will happen? Again, look at SBCoFD. In the area they were attacking AMR to take over EMS they requested an additional 9 million dollars to help fund their AO program. Plus a raise in taxes to keep the program alive.


----------

